# New Health Questions & Answers!



## Raewyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Q*: I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life; is this
     true?
*A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it... don't
waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually. Speeding up
your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can
extend the life of your car by driving it faster. Want to live longer?
Take a nap.

*Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables?
*A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies. What does a cow eat? Hay and
corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So a steak is nothing more than an
efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain?
Eat chicken. Beef is also a good source of field grass (green leafy
vegetable). And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended daily
allowance of vegetable products.

*Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
*A: No, not at all. Wine is made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine,
that means they take the water out of the fruity bit so you get even
more of the goodness that way. Beer is also made out of grain. Bottoms
up!

*Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio?
*A: Well, if you have a body and you have fat, your ratio is one to one.
If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc.

*Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular
exercise program?
*A: Can't think of a single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No Pain...Good!

*Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?*
A: YOU'RE NOT LISTENING!!!. Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil.
In fact, they're permeated in it. How could getting more vegetables be
bad for you?

*Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the
middle?
*A: Definitely not! When you exercise a muscle, it gets bigger. You
should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach.

*Q: Is chocolate bad for me?
*A: Are you crazy? HELLO ...... Cocoa beans! Another vegetable!!! It's
the best feel-good food around!

*Q: Is swimming good for your figure?
*A: If swimming is good for your figure, explain whales to me.

*Q: Is getting in-shape important for my lifestyle?
*A: Hey! 'Round' is a shape!


Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had
about food and diets.

And remember: "Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the
intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body,
but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in
the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and screaming
"WOO HOO, What a Ride!"


----------



## ppko (Sep 23, 2005)

Where did you hear these I loved them  :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 23, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> Where did you hear these I loved them  :rofl: :lol:


 A fitness guru sent them to me!!!


----------



## ppko (Sep 23, 2005)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> A fitness guru sent them to me!!!


he wasn't a new aged fitness guru was he (oh I crack myself up LOL)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm...wine is fruit, like ketchup is a vegetable!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, that's gonna save me SO much money on gym fees!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

My new Dojo Kun!


----------

